# Murrells inlet North jetty?



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Fish off I just want to say I have fished this area a lot...back in the marshes that is..but has anyone fished the submerged area of the north jetty in a kayak? I am loooking for reds and sheepshead and was wondering if it was worth making the paddle out of the marsh and risk the rougher water and boat traffic. The place looks so fishy... anyone have any experience?


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

ive fished the outside of the north jetty from a boat numerous times. used to catch flounder all the time. no so much anymore. i mean, dont get me wrong, you can still pick up some flatties there, but...its just not like it used to be. you can get reds there the right time of year too. not so sure about the sheepshead but i hear of people catching them off the south jetty all the time. i would imagine, and this is just a guess, that you could, at the right tide, paddle out right over the part of the jetty thats closer to the shore, maybe. also, with the right winds the water on that side wouldnt be so rough.
if you ever venture out that way in the yak let us know. i would like to hear how it turned out, just for wisdoms sake. im actually looking for a cheap, used, kayak. i really want to get into kayak fishing. the whole "stealth" approach about really peaks my interest.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

warning, the waves.
that place is very good for reds. try chunks of mullet, bunker, or other baitfish on a light carolina rig. reel it in super slowly and stop sometimes.


----------

